# Essential Tool for Perfect Results



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. I have seriously been looking at getting one of these, but I wasn't sure if it'd work 100% with my Grizzly. Glad to hear it works for you, and I will definitely be getting one of these in the future.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Yup, works fine with the Griz (which means the Schepper as well). If you watch the video on Tormek's site the only difference (and the workaround) is obvious: the Grizz doesn't have the "micro adjust" arm so you have to do that part yerself.

No big… just use your eyebulbs and go slow…. an extra five seconds of time vs. the genuine tormek machine.


----------



## sawdustrich (Dec 1, 2007)

Thiel,
I have the same setup as you. I love it and your right on with this review. I have a question about the leather wheel. I got mine and the joint edge where the leather comes together on the wheel was off in height.
Grizzly sent me another and the same problem again.
I was wondering if you have this problem and if so, do you just deal with it.
A buddy suggested going to a leather shop and have them put one on but the cost would probably be to much. Any suggestions on how to use the leather wheel better? It's the only part of the setup I struggle with. I also purchased the planer blade accessory but sent it back and decided to go with a byrd cutter in my machines instead. It was difficult for me to keep it level and work right but I did not give it much of a chance.
I have all Tormek accessories for mine.
I purchased the Tormek support arm and had a machine shop buddy re-fit it to fit the holes of my Grizzly and now I have the threaded screws to raise and lower the arm rest. Worth the effort in my opinion.
Rich


----------



## misbeshavings (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the grizzly as well, but I've found the Tormek angle jig to be a worthwhile investment.

Rich, I'd love to see pics of your mods to the arm rest.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I went out and bought this trueing tool after reading your review, It works great I also have the grizz thanks.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

